# Englisch



## LyQ (28. August 2008)

hallo zusammen!

ich habe erst seit einem jahr englisch.... und wir haben ne text für schüler bekommen die 3 jahre englisch haben.. den muss ich nun übersetzen einen grossenteil hab ich shco gemacht aber bei einem teil gehts nit weiter=( hilft mir weR?


wäre super nett=) danke!


mfg Lyq



das wäre es 


What do you mean, functioned in very similar ways?
Well, all four come from families where there difficulty in sharing affection; or perhaps in expressing anger; or where everyone was expected always to be optimistic and cheerful. Or they might find out that all four of them were from families where the father was away from home a lot of the time; or that they all suffered some sort of important loss or change at about the same age. And this tells us something about why people fall in love with one another!


----------



## Deanne (28. August 2008)

Ich habe es mal grob übersetzt. Manche Passagen erscheinen mir aber etwas unsinnig bzw. ich glaube, dass hier und da Wörter oder zumindest Satzzeichen fehlen. Aus diesem Grund weiß ich auch nicht zu 100%, was der erste Satz aussagen soll. Und bevor ich den Satz falsch auffasse, lasse ich ihn besser weg.

_Nun ja, alle vier kommen aus Familien, in denen es Schwierigkeiten gibt, Zuneigung zu zeigen oder vielleicht auch Wut auszudrücken. In denen von allen erwartet wird, optimistisch und fröhlich zu sein. Vielleicht stellen sie auch fest, dass alle vier aus Familien kommen in denen der Vater sehr oft von zuhause weg war oder dass sie alle im gleichen Alter unter einem schwerwiegenden Verlust oder einer Veränderung litten. Und genau das sagt etwas darüber aus, warum sich Menschen ineinander verlieben._


----------



## LyQ (28. August 2008)

der text ist aussem buch.... genau übernommen


----------



## Deanne (28. August 2008)

_Well, all four come from families where there difficulty in sharing affection_

Diese Passage ist aber sachlich einfach ungenau. Vermutlich soll es "where there are difficulties" heißen.


----------



## xFraqx (28. August 2008)

Deanne hats gut übersetzt , ich denke mal so wird der Text auch lauten.


----------



## Minastirit (28. August 2008)

jop so in etwa würd ich es auch übersetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber die passage klingt echt fehlerhaft .. evtl ein wort vergessen.
Soo schwer ist der jetzt aber auch nicht .. find ich ... aber ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 deanne ich könnte es nicht besser übersetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LyQ (28. August 2008)

ok danke an alle!


----------



## Kamui Shiro (28. August 2008)

lol buffed wird auch zu allem mißbraucht hausaufgeben helfen omg^^


----------



## Mr.Igi (29. August 2008)

lol ^^

Müsste man ein Forum nur für Hausaufgaben machen xD
Und dann Unterforen für die Einzelnden Fächer ^^


----------



## Davatar (17. August 2009)

So ich missbrauche den Thread hier mal kurz. Eventuell hat ja einer von Euch grad ne Ahnung. Ich bräuchte die Übersetzung einer "Mahnung" im Englischen, sprich, wenn jemand eine Mahnung verschickt, um einen Rechnungsbegleich zu verlangen. Selbstverständlich hab ich ein Wörterbuch benutzt, jedoch passt irgendwie kein Vorschlag so richtig, wie ich finde.
Hier die Vorschläge:
warning (passt nicht wirklich)
reminder (ist ungünstig, da ich den Begriff bereits in anderem Zusammenhang benötige)
monition (passt nicht recht nach Wiki-Erklärung)
exhortation (passt nicht so ganz nach Wiki-Erklärung)
summons (das könnts sein, aber bin mir nicht wirklich sicher)
dunning letter (klingt auch nicht schlecht, aber ka)

Vielleicht ist ja ein Buchhalter unter uns, der mir weiterhelfen kann? Wäre nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aseari (17. August 2009)

Such dir eins aus...
Ich weiß selbst nicht, was es genau heißt...
Aber anscheind ist "reminder" das richtige Wort


----------



## Davatar (17. August 2009)

Son Mist das hatt ich befürchtet...naja muss ich das Ganze wohl umschreiben. Danke auf alle Fälle für die Hilfe!


----------



## El Homer (17. August 2009)

Was meinst du damit, funktioniert in sehr ähnlicher Weise?
Nun, alle vier kommen aus Familien, in denen es Schwierigkeiten bei der Weitergabe von Zuneigung, oder vielleicht um es in Wut aus zu drücken, oder wo jeder erwartet immer, optimistisch und fröhlichzu sein . Oder sie könnte feststellen, dass alle vier von ihnen aus Familien kamen, in denen der Vater, ein großteil der Zeit, weg von zu Hause ist. Oder, dass sie alle einen erheblichen Verlust erlitten haben eine Art   oder etwa im gleichen Alter. Und das sagt uns etwas darüber, warum Menschen einander lieben !

vl so


----------



## El Homer (17. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> So ich missbrauche den Thread hier mal kurz. Eventuell hat ja einer von Euch grad ne Ahnung. Ich bräuchte die Übersetzung einer "Mahnung" im Englischen, sprich, wenn jemand eine Mahnung verschickt, um einen Rechnungsbegleich zu verlangen. Selbstverständlich hab ich ein Wörterbuch benutzt, jedoch passt irgendwie kein Vorschlag so richtig, wie ich finde.
> Hier die Vorschläge:
> ......
> dunning letter (klingt auch nicht schlecht, aber ka)
> ...



wie wäre es mit "overdue notice" klingt irgendwie nach Apocalypse xD

achja es heist nicht monition sondern admonition 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (17. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> So ich missbrauche den Thread hier mal kurz. Eventuell hat ja einer von Euch grad ne Ahnung. Ich bräuchte die Übersetzung einer "Mahnung" im Englischen, sprich, wenn jemand eine Mahnung verschickt, um einen Rechnungsbegleich zu verlangen.


dun laut dict.cc


----------



## Ogil (17. August 2009)

Er hat doch die richtige Antwort (reminder) schon bekommen. Nun kommt nicht mit irgendwelchem Schnulli an.


----------



## Ol@f (17. August 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Nun kommt nicht mit irgendwelchem Schnulli an.


lol...


----------



## Soladra (18. August 2009)

Kann mir bitte wer helfen? Ich versuche füpr meine Schwester einen Englischen Text zu übersetzten, aber ich weiß nicht, wie folgender Satz am beisten übersetzt wird:

"You have a one-track mind, don’t you?"


----------



## Kaldreth (18. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte wer helfen? Ich versuche füpr meine Schwester einen Englischen Text zu übersetzten, aber ich weiß nicht, wie folgender Satz am beisten übersetzt wird:
> 
> "You have a one-track mind, don’t you?"



Das ist ne Redewendung im englischen und heißt so viel wie "du hast immer nur das eine im Kopf".


----------



## Soladra (23. August 2009)

Danke sehr


----------



## Potpotom (26. August 2009)

Hier mal ein paar einfache Texte... die auch noch ganz lustig sind. Kam gerade ins Büro geflattert und ich wollte nicht extra einen Thread aufmachen.

btw: 
Reminder ist das richtige Wort für Mahnung - kurz, klar und unmissverständlich

----



​*Lesson 1:*​A man is getting into the shower just as his wife is finishing up her shower, when the doorbell rings.

The wife quickly wraps herself in a towel and runs downstairs.

When she opens the door, there stands Bob, the next-door neighbor.

Before she says a word, Bob says, "I'll give you $800 to drop that towel."

After thinking for a moment, the woman drops her towel and stands naked in front of Bob, after a few seconds, Bob hands her $800 and leaves.

The woman wraps back up in the towel and goes back upstairs.

When she gets to the bathroom, her husband asks, "Who was that?"

"It was Bob, the next door neighbor," she replies.

"Great," the husband says, "did he say anything about the $800 he owes me?"

*Moral of the story:*

*If you share critical information pertaining to credit and risk with your shareholders in time, you may be in a position to prevent avoidable exposure.*



*Lesson 2:*

A priest offered a Nun a lift.

She got in and crossed her legs, forcing her gown to reveal a leg.

The priest nearly had an accident.

After controlling the car, he stealthily slid his hand up her leg.

The nun said, "Father, remember Psalm 129?"

The priest removed his hand. But, changing gears, he let his hand slide up her leg again.

The nun once again said, "Father, remember Psalm 129?"

The priest apologized "Sorry sister but the flesh is weak."

Arriving at the convent, the nun sighed heavily and went on her way.

On his arrival at the church, the priest rushed to look up Psalm 129. It said, "Go forth and seek, further up, you will find glory."

*Moral of the story:*

*If you are not well informed in your job, you might miss a great opportunity.*



*Lesson 3:*

A sales rep, an administration clerk, and the manager are walking to lunch when they find an antique oil lamp.

They rub it and a Genie comes out.

The Genie says, "I'll give each of you just one wish."

"Me first! Me first!" says the admin clerk. "I want to be in the Bahamas , driving a speedboat, without a care in the world."

Puff! She's gone.

"Me next! Me next!" says the sales rep. "I want to be in Hawaii , relaxing on the beach with my personal masseuse, an endless supply of Pina Coladas and the love of my life."

Puff! He's gone.

"OK, you're up," the Genie says to the manager.

The manager says, "I want those two back in the office after lunch.."

*Moral of the story:*

*Always let your boss have the first say..*



*Lesson 4:*

An eagle was sitting on a tree resting, doing nothing.

A small rabbit saw the eagle and asked him, "Can I also sit like you and do nothing?"

The eagle answered: "Sure, why not."

So, the rabbit sat on the ground below the eagle and rested. All of a sudden, a fox appeared, jumped on the rabbit and ate it.

*Moral of the story:*

*To be sitting and doing nothing, you must be sitting very, very high up.*



*Lesson 5:*

A turkey was chatting with a bull.

"I would love to be able to get to the top of that tree" sighed the turkey, "but I haven't got the energy."

"Well, why don't you nibble on some of my droppings?" replied the bull, "they're packed with nutrients."

The turkey pecked at a lump of dung, and found it actually gave him enough strength to reach the lowest branch of the tree.

The next day, after eating some more dung, he reached the second branch.

Finally after a fourth night, the turkey was proudly perched at the top of the tree.

He was promptly spotted by a farmer, who shot him out of the tree.

*Moral of the story:*

*Bull Shit might get you to the top, but it won't keep you there..*



*Lesson 6:*

A little bird was flying south for the winter. It was so cold the bird froze and fell to the ground into a large field.

While he was lying there, a cow came by and dropped some dung on him.

As the frozen bird lay there in the pile of cow dung, he began to realize how warm he was.

The dung was actually thawing him out!

He lay there all warm and happy, and soon began to sing for joy.

A passing cat heard the bird singing and came to investigate.

Following the sound, the cat discovered the bird under the pile of cow dung, and promptly dug him out and ate him....

*Morals of the story:*

*(1) Not everyone who shits on you is your enemy.*

*(2) Not everyone who gets you out of shit is your friend.*

*(3) And when you're in deep shit, it's best to keep your mouth shut!*



*THUS ENDS THE FIVE MINUTE MANAGEMENT COURSE** ! ! !*


----------



## Falathrim (26. August 2009)

Zum Ursprungstopic:
Buffed.de Forum -> Gott & die Welt
Wir diskutieren alles - Sogar deine Hausaufgaben!

Zum Poster über mir:
Sehr nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grade das mit dem Priester und der Nonne *wahaha*


----------



## Soladra (22. November 2009)

So, jetzt krustel ich mal den fred wieder aus (Suchoption sei dank)
Ich brauch weider ein bisschen Hilfe bei einem kleinem, miesem Sätzchen:


 All turned toward the sound, only to be stunned into momentary inaction by what they saw.

Google Spuckt aus: alle wandten sich dem Sound, nur in augenblickliche Untätigkeit von dem, was sie sahen, betäubt werden. ( Öhm... HÄ?)

Yahoo spucht aus: ganz gedreht in Richtung zum Ton, um nur zu sein fassungslos in momentane Untätigkeit durch, was sie sahen. (Öhm... noch mehr HÄ?)


----------



## Terrorsatan (22. November 2009)

Alle wandten sich dem Geräusch zu, nur um durch das, was sie sahen in ihrer momentanen "inaction" betäubt zu werden 

kA

was is das fürn Satz überhaupt ? ^^


----------



## Soladra (22. November 2009)

Also da laufen so welche durch den Wald, dann schreit jemand und dann kommt diese Satz^^


----------



## Ol@f (22. November 2009)

http://www.dict.cc


----------



## Soladra (22. November 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> http://www.dict.cc



http://www.leo.org/


----------



## Ol@f (22. November 2009)

dict.cc ist besser.


----------



## LordofDemons (23. November 2009)

leo.org ist besser :/


----------



## Deanne (23. November 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> All turned toward the sound, only to be stunned into momentary inaction by what they saw.



_Alle drehten sich in Richtung des Geräusches, von vorübergehender Unbeweglichkeit, durch das, was sie sahen, betäubt._

Würde ich jetzt so übersetzen. Ist allerdings auch ein Satz, der im Deutschen deutlich schwieriger auszudrücken ist. Eine etwas freiere Übersetzung würde sich eher anbieten.


----------



## Manowar (23. November 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Eine etwas freiere Übersetzung würde sich eher anbieten.



Was unglaublich wichtig ist!

Ich kann froh sein beidsprachig aufgewachsen zu sein.
Aber worum es mir jetzt eigentlich geht..man sieht ja,das Englisch nicht wirklich eine Sprache ist, die "Wortgewand" ist. Im Deutschen kann man sich um einiges besser ausdrücken, 
deswegen ist es auch das wichtigste das man die Sätze versteht, weil nur so kann man vernünftige deutsche Sätze draus basteln


----------



## shadow24 (23. November 2009)

alle drehten sich in Richtung des Geräusches, nur um erstarrt auf das (Geschehen)zu schauen, was sie sahen/was sich ihnen bot

so hätte ich das jetzt frei übersetzt,aber wortwörtlich kann man die wenigsten Texte übersetzen.am besten ist ein kurzer Textauszug um dann ein paar vernünftige Sätze draus zu machen...


----------



## Deanne (23. November 2009)

Es kommt halt immer darauf an, wofür man etwas übersetzt. Viele Lehrer sträuben sich gegen freie Übersetzungen und erwarten, dass jedes Wort absolut treffend übersetzt wird. 
Und so entstehen dann Übersetzungen, deren Inhalt man selbst nicht versteht.


----------



## Davatar (23. November 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Es kommt halt immer darauf an, wofür man etwas übersetzt. Viele Lehrer sträuben sich gegen freie Übersetzungen und erwarten, dass jedes Wort absolut treffend übersetzt wird.
> Und so entstehen dann Übersetzungen, deren Inhalt man selbst nicht versteht.


? Also bei uns wurde fast immer verlangt, frei zu übersetzen, bzw so, dass es zum Kontext passt. Vor allem im Lateinunterricht *schauder* war immer die Vorgabe, man solle sinngemäss frei übersetzen.


----------



## Deanne (23. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> ? Also bei uns wurde fast immer verlangt, frei zu übersetzen, bzw so, dass es zum Kontext passt. Vor allem im Lateinunterricht *schauder* war immer die Vorgabe, man solle sinngemäss frei übersetzen.



An meinem Gymi war es immer gefragt, möglichst haargenau am Text zu arbeiten. Vor allem im Englischunterricht hatte ich deswegen Probleme. In Latein war es ähnlich. 
Da gab es auch schnell Ärger und man bekam vorgehalten, man hätte nicht nachgeschlagen und beherrsche die Grammatik bzw. die Vokabeln nicht. 
Meinen sprachlichen Kenntnissen hat das nicht geschadet, aber hätte ich mich an diese steifen Vorgaben gehalten, hätte ich vermutlich einen besseren Abischnitt erreichen können.


----------



## shadow24 (23. November 2009)

also zu meiner Zeit wurde auch eher verlangt das man den Text versteht und sinngemäss übersetzt.warum sollte man das auch anders machen udn wortgetreu übersetzen?das funktioniert erstens nicht wirklich und macht zweitens überhaupt keinen Sinn....
schade das es so verbohrte Lehrer gibt die einem die Sprache so verderben...


----------



## jainza (23. November 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> also zu meiner Zeit wurde auch eher verlangt das man den Text versteht und sinngemäss übersetzt.warum sollte man das auch anders machen udn wortgetreu übersetzen?das funktioniert erstens nicht wirklich und macht zweitens überhaupt keinen Sinn....
> schade das es so verbohrte Lehrer gibt die einem die Sprache so verderben...



wie es meine Englischlehrer immer sagt "adäquate Ausdrucksweise", soll heißen, dass man bei der Übersetzung von politischen Reden z.B. einen völlig anderen Wortschatz verwenden muss als bei einem Gedicht und dabei möglichst nahe am Original zu bleiben. Das ist nämlich die eigentlich Kunst bei der Sache. Texte sinngemäß zu übersetzen ist nicht so schwer, dabei das richtige Sprachniveau und die treffensten Begriffe zu finden schon eher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mal so als Beispiel aus der "Declaration of Independence"
_ We hold these truths do be self-evident , that all men are createt equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable rights ... _
beste Übersetzung war "Folgende Wahrheiten erachten wir als selbstverständlich: Alle Menschen sind gleich geschaffen und von ihrem Schöpfer mit gewissen unveräußerlichen Rechten ausgestattet" 
Der Satz "Alle Menschen sind von Geburt aus gleich und besitzen Grundrechte" ist vom Sinn her ähnlich, allerdings vom Sprachniveau nicht angemessen


----------



## EspCap (23. November 2009)

> An meinem Gymi war es immer gefragt, möglichst haargenau am Text zu arbeiten. Vor allem im Englischunterricht hatte ich deswegen Probleme.


Japp, bei uns genauso. Mein alter Englischlehrer hat immer gesagt 'So genau wie möglich, so frei wie nötig' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn man zu frei übersetzt geben bei uns viele Lehrer einen Fehler auch wenn es inhaltlich richtig ist... schade eigentlich. 
Und frei zu übersetzten heisst ja nicht dass man dadurch unbedingt das Sprachniveau beeinträchtigt, nur machen manche Sätze im Deutschen mehr Sinn wenn sie frei übersetzt werden.


----------



## shadow24 (23. November 2009)

jainza schrieb:


> wie es meine Englischlehrer immer sagt "adäquate Ausdrucksweise", soll heißen, dass man bei der Übersetzung von politischen Reden z.B. einen völlig anderen Wortschatz verwenden muss als bei einem Gedicht und dabei möglichst nahe am Original zu bleiben. Das ist nämlich die eigentlich Kunst bei der Sache. Texte sinngemäß zu übersetzen ist nicht so schwer, dabei das richtige Sprachniveau und die treffensten Begriffe zu finden schon eher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


naja,also die amerikanische Unabhängigkeitserklärung würde ich auch nicht wie ein Mietvertrag übersetzen...
vom Sinn her sehr vereinfacht,aber es ist halt wie bei einem Gedicht oder eben so etwas fundamentalen wie dein Satz aus der Unabhängigkeitserklärung,das man haargenau übersetzt um das tiefgründige auszuschöpfen.doch grundsätzlich kann man kaum wortwörtlich übersetzen.und sollte man auch nicht...
der Lehrer der das verlangt hat sein Geld echt nicht verdient....


----------



## Abrox (23. November 2009)

@ TE:

Das ist ja echt hart für 3. Jahr Englisch.

Wenn ich auf meine Zeit umrechne war das die 7. Klasse und ich war 13/14 um den dreh und wir hatten die ganze Zeit nur Grammatik.

Nagut, so ein Englisch ist ja noch einigermassen angenehm. Ist immerhin leichter als 7. Klasse Deutschunterricht im Nebenkurs.  Die durften Faust lesen.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (23. November 2009)

Mein Englischlehrer sagt : Drückt euch so einfach aus wie es geht. Euer Ziel ist es nicht, jemanden mit schwierigen Wörtern zu bombadieren, sondern ihm klipp und klar zu sagen, was ihr im sagen wollt. Find ich gut so =)


----------



## jainza (23. November 2009)

so unterschiedlich sind die Lehrer halt. Mein jetziger will in einer Klausur mindestens 1000 Wörter, die Lehrerin, die ich davor hatte wollte maximal 600. Er will, dass wir sehr "genau" vorgehen (die Wirklichkeit sieht allerdings eher so aus, dass wir um den Kern herum schreiben^^)  sie verlangt, dass wir möglichst kompakt alles aufschreiben und somit wichtige Informationen Filtern. Führt zu lustigen Situationen beim Lehrerwechsel. Ein Schüler der beim einen Lehrer 1500 Wörter schrieb und damit eigentlich immer 1 stand kommt zu ihr, schreibt die erste Klausur wieder mit 1500 Wörter und bekommt ne 5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

